# Curious on Tortoise vs. Cobalt Switch Machines



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

I just assumed I would go with Tortoise but pricing around I see Cobalt offered as well. Any reason I should consider Cobalt?

Walman


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

Found this previous discussion on this forum using Google:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10736
And there's even more on Google about Cobalt & Tortise.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a switch machine that is simple, reliable, and can switch most anything.

Switch Tender

I was quite taken when I helped a local club setup some of these, they really work well, and they're so simple that they should be dead reliable. The bonus is they can take continuous power, so you can power the indicators for switch position off the same switch that powers them, no need for a neutral position on the switch.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like a nice simple piece of kit GRJ. Not too bad on the pricing either.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was suitable impressed, and if you just crank up the voltage a bit, it has the torque to remove the switch from the table!  It really works way better than the simplicity would suggest.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Dose it continue to draw current after the turnout is moved?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, a low amount, it holds the switch into position by simply stalling the motor. Crude perhaps, but very effective. You won't get a switch drifting open with this motor.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Is that bad for motors, to be constantly stalled? Or is that how they (switch machines) all work?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

broox said:


> Is that bad for motors, to be constantly stalled? Or is that how they (switch machines) all work?


Yup it is how they work!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not bad for the motor with a low current. This one is actually supplied with a series resistor to limit the current to a pretty low value, I'm sure the motor will last longer than your switches at that level.


----------

